# Leopard Gecko ID



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey can anyone tell me the name of my Leo Belle's morph? I guess it's some variation of Mack Snow, but i'd like to make sure.


----------



## herpcraze15 (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## GalleywoodGeckos (Dec 14, 2013)

Just mack snow, pretty though 
Mack snow is one of my favourite morphs


----------

